# The Wild Girls!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's a 7 hour ride back home from Webster, NY, for us, so we had to make a few stops to stretch our legs and the spoos as well. On our way back, we found this lovely spot in Cherry Valley, NY. The vistas were breathtaking even in the deadness of winter. We went off the main highway up a dirt road where it was safe to let them off leash and let them really let loose. They got walks throughout the day while at the motel, but it can't compare to a care free run like this!




























The girls look so small against the vastness of the land behind them.










Cherry Valley, NY. You could literally see for miles and miles. The mountain range furthest back in the photo can barely be seen as it is shrouded in clouds.










Mom and Angel do a little boxing.



















Fabulous move by the girls as play gets serious.










Angel takes a break on Song's back; something she is very fond of doing with all of the dogs.










http://_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Looks like a pretty serious challenge here! They always look so vicious, but we know they really aren't.










Somebody come play with me!










Running out some of that pent up energy!!










A little nip for mom.










Song shows how snotty (Dianne's word for this) she can look.










And, Angel gives Song a slap down!










Playing ring around the car.



















Song fools Angel with an about turn! Surprise!










Even the road provided a sense of depth to the scenery.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Running up and down hills is good for the muscles.










I nearly got run over again!










Have no idea what they were doing but it looked so funny.










A nip here......










And, a nip there.......










Okay, girls. Time to shake it off and continue our journey home.










_


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So much fun to see your crew in action! Thanks for sharing the fun!

--Q


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Whew! I'm tired just looking at them. Beautiful pups, looks like they really enjoyed their break.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

What great photos!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, incredible.

I dare you to show these pictures to the next idiot that thinks of poodles as 'fru fru' dogs. They look pretty tough and scrappy to me. 

Sad to see them so lethargic and depressed.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Wow, incredible.
> 
> I dare you to show these pictures to the next idiot that thinks of poodles as 'fru fru' dogs. They look pretty tough and scrappy to me.
> 
> Sad to see them so lethargic and depressed.


_I'll take that dare!! We have run into a few people in the past few years who made that fru fru comment to us. We always laugh and then tell them about our adventures and how the perception is so wrong in so many ways!_


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Loved seeing the pictures of your beautiful poodles!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

oh the life! Your clan is so fortunate to have such a good poodle mom  Love the pics!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

always adore seeing your poodley pictures!!!! would love to have a crew as exciting as yours someday!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking at these pictures I started to think that I should have gotten myself more than just one poodle.... Awesome shots! Lovely dogs!


----------

